# Atlantic highlands twin lights ride



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

BIKE NEW YORK Twin Lights Ride is this weekend... anyone riding?

I rode in it back in 2009 on a 30 pound-ish hard tail mountain bike, but only did the 30 miler. Missed it the last couple of years do to being ill one year and a planned vaction the other.

I remember it being fun and alot of great people to ride with... looking foward to this years ride... I'm riding with a road bike this year and have signed up for th 100 miler, may opt out to the 75 miles. I have a scatchy sore thought, will see how I feel while riding.

All rides start and finish from Huddy Park in Highlands, New Jersey, the link is below;
Twin Lights Bike Ride | Bike New York


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

I was going to do this ride but im already signed up for Escape New York the day before:

Escape New York | NYCC.org


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Always wanted to do this but it's the same weekend as the City to Shore MS Ride which I do with my old company.


----------

